# Having Terrible Time Logging In



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 17, 2012)

Good Morning, 

Please help. 

Firstly, it says Welcome Margi Cintrano.

However, when I go to a specific section, let us say Ethnic Foods, and I wish to answer a thread, and post a reply; the system carries me back to RE LOG IN ...

I believe I should change My Password as it is has a similarity to my email though they are quite different. 

I get so frustrated as I am on Android Tablet in car enroute to Portugal. 

Help,
Thanks.
Margi.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 17, 2012)

Did you check the box "Remember Me" on the Log-In screen?


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 17, 2012)

Margie, I don't think it has to do with similar a password to your email, but I'm not sure why it is happening.  That will take one of the more tech-savy admins to figure out.  

FYI  - it is 5:30 AM here on the east coast of the US so it may be sometime before one of them is awake and online.  

Hang tight - someone will get back to you and help.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 17, 2012)

Your password elsewhere will have nothing to do with DC.

You need to be sure to check the "Remember  Me?" box when you log in.  If you are you may have your cookie security set too high in your browser.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 17, 2012)

*Thanks from Margi*

Just rec´d your feedback. Yes, I have clicked Remember Me Button.

This time upon login I have not had any probs. Maybe it is because I Capitalize the M in margi and the C in Cintrano ? 

Yes it is 13.00 hrs in Madrid and early am in USA --- 5 hrs earlier ... 

Thanks for all

MC.


----------

